# Metallic silver wheel paint



## steely dan (Dec 13, 2007)

I've just got a set of GM Omega Elite alloys. Three are as new and the fourth has a 9 inch light scratch on the edge. I have blown in the area with Autoglym wheel silver then several coats of U-Pol UV resistent lacquer ,cut back with 2000 W&D and then compounded and polished. The finish was as per factory but there is a slight shade difference which I am unhappy with. 
The reason is that the original finish is heavily metallic whereas the Autoglym ,although very good paint , isn't.
I cannot as yet identify the Factory finish paint but wondered if anyone on here could suggest a suitable paint.
I'm looking at Wurth silver paint which suggests that it is an almost factory finish for most German alloy wheels . These wheels are made by Intra germany.
Anybody used Wurth paint ? 
All help welcome ....


----------



## fatboab (Dec 15, 2006)

[Anybody used Wurth paint ?]

I have used Wurth paint & Wurth laquer on Audi alloys - it blended in great, could not see any difference in the colour.


----------



## steely dan (Dec 13, 2007)

fatboab said:


> [Anybody used Wurth paint ?]
> 
> I have used Wurth paint & Wurth laquer on Audi alloys - it blended in great, could not see any difference in the colour.


Thanks FB . I've ordered some so i'll give it a try.
PS you don't have a mate called Wuillie do you.....?


----------



## Mr. B (Jan 6, 2007)

Where is Wurth paint available from? Could do with some to tackle my Audi alloys.


----------



## steely dan (Dec 13, 2007)

*Wheel paint*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Wurth-Alloy-S...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem
HTH's 
Don


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Or http://www.performancemotorcare.com/acatalog/Wurth.html for 9.99 delivered - a saving of 1.25!


----------



## steely dan (Dec 13, 2007)

It was these guys I ordered it from off E bay. The other seller wanted £10 to send to Ireland whereas PMC sent it for £3 ,which is about correct. Their E bay communication is spot on.


----------



## fatboab (Dec 15, 2006)

steely dan said:


> Thanks FB .
> PS you don't have a mate called Wuillie do you.....?


Yup, his name is Wullie Dick.....honest!

Some people call him big Wull......:lol: :lol:


----------



## BigMart (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi steely,

What you need to do is find your local bodyshop supply firm.
Most of them will match paint to a sample.and supply a custom aerosol.

just drop the car around , they'll find which shade and flake it is......
takes my man about 1/2 hour start to finish , they cost me 11 quid each.

I did a set of range rover wheels recently and couldnt tell which bits I'd painted.

good luck.

Mart


----------



## steely dan (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks Mart.
Wee problem though ,I'm down in deepest remote SW Ireland and there is no companies around here ,that I've found yet , can make up a matched aerosol. There is a Halfords 50 miles away but I just don't go through their door.
Before moving here I lived in Bedfordshire and I used a supplier in Baldock Herts. which did this and the match was perfect time and time again. I sprayed the lower doors on my Omega in a pearlescent/lacquer and I'd defy anyone to tell it was done by an aerosol,in fact they supply to the trade for this very purpose as it is cheaper and quicker to spot repair than using a gun.
I'll try the Wurth paint and do the whole wheel if its as good as the write ups and guys on the site say. 
Thnks for your reply.
Don


----------



## steely dan (Dec 13, 2007)

fatboab said:


> Yup, his name is Wullie Dick.....honest!
> 
> Some people call him big Wull......:lol: :lol:


I wondered 'cause FatBoab is a cartoon character in a cartoon series in a well known Scottish sunday paper . The series is called "Oor Wuillie "
I grew up on it ..... 
And yep ,There was a Wuilie Dick a few years younger than me in the Scottish village I grew up in....Ah, the innocence of parents...
Don


----------



## fatboab (Dec 15, 2006)

[QUOTEAnd yep ,There was a Wuilie Dick a few years younger than me in the Scottish village I grew up in....Ah, the innocence of parents...
Don[/QUOTE]

The village in question wasn't near the River Forth was it?


----------



## wibble (Aug 11, 2006)

steely dan said:


> I've just got a set of GM Omega Elite alloys. Three are as new and the fourth has a 9 inch light scratch on the edge. I have blown in the area with Autoglym wheel silver then several coats of U-Pol UV resistent lacquer ,cut back with 2000 W&D and then compounded and polished. The finish was as per factory but there is a slight shade difference which I am unhappy with.
> The reason is that the original finish is heavily metallic whereas the Autoglym ,although very good paint , isn't.
> I cannot as yet identify the Factory finish paint but wondered if anyone on here could suggest a suitable paint.
> I'm looking at Wurth silver paint which suggests that it is an almost factory finish for most German alloy wheels . These wheels are made by Intra germany.
> ...


Have you had a chance to try the Wurth paint yet? 
I'm interested to know how close it matches the colour of Vauxhall wheels.


----------



## steely dan (Dec 13, 2007)

Ordered and paid for a tin off a seller on E bay they sent me an e mail stating it had been despatched on 18 April. Still hasn't arrived so I cant get to try it out.
I'll post a reply with photos as soon as I get the job done.


----------



## wibble (Aug 11, 2006)

Ok, thanks, hope they haven't tucked you up with the order.


----------



## steely dan (Dec 13, 2007)

Job done..
Firstly I must apologise as I never took any before photos ,too much of a haste to get on with it.
There was no repairs done to the wheels just paint where it had been lightly repaired before ,but I polished it out to primer when cleaning up the wheels .
The damage was on the two spokes on either side of the recess where the tyre valve hole is.
Anyway ,the Wurth paint is a 100% match for my Vauxhall wheels ,I didn't use the Wurth lacquer prefering to use U-Pol No 1 UV resistant lacquer . I've used this for years with no problems but thats a personal choice.
I've taken some photos but the match is so good you'll have to look carefully.
I lightly "blew " the paint spraying from the centre of the wheel with the centre of the spray pattern aimed just outside the wheel so's only a dusting of paint fell on the surface. I applied about three coats.

These are paint and lacquer pre polish.I painted the two spokes on each side of the valve hole . These were painted in to about 60mm and 75mm from the wheel edge , the three recesses were also painted.
If you can zoom in on these you'll see the grading of the paint but this was under close up photography under artificial lighting with flash, one thing though is that the metallic particles are the same size .

















This shows the depth of lacquer I applied .









I then cut the whole wheel back using 2000 grade wet & dry with a little soap in the water .










And after using T cut light for metallic paints and a good wax polish


























Lastly in the sun ,'scuse the base .......










All in all the paint was a much better match than I dared hope for and did the job admirably.
I believe the Wurth paint is suitable for a wide range of German OEM wheels but you'd have check yourself.
Hope this is of use.
Don


----------



## wibble (Aug 11, 2006)

Looking good 
It does look a very good match :thumb:


----------



## outcastjack (Apr 20, 2009)

any one tried this stuff on BMW wheels?

specifically...


----------

